# Wisdom Teeth Removal



## leoflowerchild (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi guys! I unfortunately have to have all four of my impacted wisdom teeth out in two weeks. I will be put under general anesthesia. Freaking out, not due to the surgery, but my fear of what I will feel like waking up. I can’t handle behind high from weed. Instantly triggers very intense derealization for me. Have a low level of derealization on a day to day basis, but nothing overpowering unless I talk myself into a panic attack (more like a derealization attack). Oral surgeon prescribed me Xanax to take an hour before surgery, then I will have Valium and other strong anesthesia medicines through IV for the surgery. Know I will be asleep during the actual surgery, but can anyone help me figure out how I will feel upon wake up? Does it feel like a “weed” high? Or different? Really hoping for the latter, as weed highs instantly make me separate from reality, puke, and call the ambulance on myself  please help!! In desperate need of some reassurance here.


----------



## SJ00 (Jun 20, 2020)

.


----------



## luluinthefog (May 25, 2017)

I was SO scared to get my wisdom teeth taken out for the same reason. It's really not that bad. You will wake up veeeeerrryy calm. I vaguely remember throwing the dentist a peace sign a few seconds after I woke up, lol.


----------



## Stacytion (8 mo ago)

Hi! I hope everything went well for you and there were no unforeseen problems? Choosing a good dentist and trusting him during the wisdom teeth removal procedure is important. Otherwise, your nervous system will not let the drugs work. I had undergone many cosmetic procedures at the dentist, from installing braces before, in which I also had all my wisdom teeth removed to teeth whitening. But I didn't have any problems because I am confident in my dentist's professionalism. If you need a good dentist, you can find his contacts on the website Cosmetic Dentistry - The Healthy Smile - Eastlake OH.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

I’ve underwent general anesthesia several times. From my experience, it feels very weird and strange when they are administering it, but you only experience that for a few seconds before you are knocked out (and I didn’t find it scary, just a weird feeling). Then when I woke up, I felt mostly the way I normally feel. That is, my normal messed up DP’ed self. I wasn’t given any Xanax, Valium, or anything else though, but I imagine you shouldn’t have any special problems.


----------



## harsadamar (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi, thanks for this topic!


----------



## InstroHylio (7 mo ago)

General Anesthesia is not that dangerous, better calm yourself down, at least your mood depends on you. I’ve had a hard operation on my brain, and I can assure you that it feels like you suddenly fall asleep for a few seconds. Nothing bad is gonna happen! Just repeat it to yourself. I’m more worried that you want to remove all your wisdom teeth that quickly. I’ve had an experience of removing it for a month to get braces and my cheeks and chin swelled twice after every operation. But braces that I put at https://thehealthysmile.net/ gave my then perfect Hollywood smile, so struggling was worth it


----------



## Xarorista (7 mo ago)

Well, it seems to me that you can prepare for tooth extraction, and removing all wisdom teeth in one day is very scary.


----------



## Metalltant (6 mo ago)

Hi! I recently removed wisdom teeth to install braces and was very worried. My attending dentist gave me recommendations on how to prepare for tooth extraction. Before removal, overheating of the body should not be allowed; taking baths or visiting a bath or sauna should be excluded. Dentists do not recommend going to sports before tooth extraction; the removal operation cannot be performed on an empty stomach.


----------

